# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Επισκευές παλιών ραδιοφώνων στη Θεσσαλονίκη

## Yannis_H

Καλημέρα σας. Μπήκα στο φόρουμ, καθώς απέκτησα δύο παλιά ραδιόφωνα που δεν δουλεύουν. Το ένα, σωστό διαμάντι, είναι Crosey 435 του 1932, μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ: http://retroradios.freehomepage.com/photo.html Είναι  το δεξί στην πρώτη σειρά.

Το δεύτερο είναι ένα SABA LINDAU GW 4 GW4 του '50 - όχι τόσο αντίκα, αλλά επίσης όμορφο: http://www.radiomuseum.org/images/mo...lindau_gw4.jpg.

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι τα προβλήματά τους δεν είναι σοβαρά - αλλά δεν θέλω να τα αφήσω στον πρώτο τυχόντα. Από μια γρήγορη έρευνα στο internet, βρήκα κάποιους που ασχολούνται με επισκευές παλιών ραδιοφώνων αλλά όλοι είναι στην Αθήνα. Μήπως ξέρετε κάποιους που μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ (αναφορικά με τις γνώσεις, τη δουλειά τους, αλλά κι οικονομικά) στη Θεσσαλονίκη;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Antonis12

Καλημέρα.Τί πρόβλημα έχουν?Δέν έχεις καθόλου γνώσεις γιά νά ασχοληθείς μόνος σου?Στό ίντερνετ υπάρχουν καί τά σχεδιά τους καί ανταλλακτικά σέ φτηνές τιμές.άν τό πάς σέ κάποιον από αυτούς θά σέ γδάρει.Αν όμως δέν έχεις εμπειρία ή στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## lazarost

Προτεινω οσοι μπορουν απο εδω μεσα να σε βοηθησουμε να το φτιαξεις 
μονος σου.
Αν νομιζεις οτι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις εγω προσωπικα ειμαι διαθεσιμος
να σε βοηθησω οσο μπορω.

----------


## Yannis_H

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έχω καθόλου γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών – θα πρέπει ν’ αρχίσω από τα πολύ βασικά. 

Όσον αφορά τα ραδιόφωνα: 

Το Crosley δουλεύει σχεδόν καλά χωρίς μεγάλο ‘θόρυβο’. Πιάνω μόνο δύο κρατικούς (ελληνικούς) σταθμούς. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η βελόνα δεν κάνει έναν ολόκληρο κύκλο παρά ένα τέταρτο. Από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν ανταποκρίνεται καθώς γυρίζω το κουμπί - αλλά φαίνεται να ‘μετράει εσωτερικά τις στροφές’, γιατί όταν αρχίσω να το γυρίζω από την ανάποδη δεν κουνιέται αμέσως, παρά μόνο αφού κάνω ίσες αντίθετες στροφές (σαν να ‘μηδενίζω το κοντέρ’). Κανονικά δουλεύει με μπαταρία 5,5V (χρησιμοποιώ μετασχηματιστή 6V).

Το Saba τώρα, μάλλον έχει το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα: του έβαλα τις λυχνίες (που θεωρητικά ήταν οι σωστές, ακολούθησα το σχέδιο στο πίσω μέρος), αλλά δεν υπήρξε καμιά ανταπόκριση. Και πάλι δεν πιστεύω να είναι μεγάλο το πρόβλημα – θεωρητικά λειτουργεί (αν και με θόρυβο, χρειάζεται tuning) κι όλα μέσα του δείχνουν καθαρά και φροντισμένα.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Antonis12

Λοιπόν.Σού βρήκα τό σχέδιο από τό crossley.Τό ραδιόφωνο είναι τού 1935.Δουλεύει μέ βιμπρέιτορ.Είναι αξιόλογο κομμάτι καί δέν νομίζω ότι είναι δύσκολο νά τό φτιάξεις απλά θέλει υπομονή καί μεράκι.Αν θές στείλε μου π.μ τό ε μάιλ σου νά σού τό στείλω. ο ιμάντας δέν είναι τίποτα θά παιδευτείς λίγο καί θά τό κάνεις.Γιά μιά τέλεια αναπαλαίωση πρέπει νά λυθεί, νά καθαριστεί ,νά βαφτεί καί πιθανόν κάποιες αλλαγές υλικών καί κάποια ανακαλωδίωση.Τό saba θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο δέν κατάφερα νά βρώ δωρεάν σχηματικό εκτός από 1 σάιτ πού ζητά 13 δολλάρια γιά νά τό δώσει.Αν θέλεις ευχαρίστως νά βοηθήσω όπως μπορώ.Τολμησέ το μόνος θά γίνεις μάστορας.Εγώ έχω φτιάξει μόνος μου γύρω στά 15.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Καλημέρα σας. Μπήκα στο φόρουμ, καθώς απέκτησα δύο παλιά ραδιόφωνα που δεν δουλεύουν. Το ένα, σωστό διαμάντι, είναι Crosey 435 του 1932, μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ: http://retroradios.freehomepage.com/photo.html Είναι το δεξί στην πρώτη σειρά.
> 
> Το δεύτερο είναι ένα SABA LINDAU GW 4 GW4 του '50 - όχι τόσο αντίκα, αλλά επίσης όμορφο: www.radiomuseum.org/images/model/klein/d/d_saba_lindau_gw4.jpg.
> 
> Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι τα προβλήματά τους δεν είναι σοβαρά - αλλά δεν θέλω να τα αφήσω στον πρώτο τυχόντα. Από μια γρήγορη έρευνα στο internet, βρήκα κάποιους που ασχολούνται με επισκευές παλιών ραδιοφώνων αλλά όλοι είναι στην Αθήνα. Μήπως ξέρετε κάποιους που μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ (αναφορικά με τις γνώσεις, τη δουλειά τους, αλλά κι οικονομικά) στη Θεσσαλονίκη;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


 
θα πας στην Ολύμπου, μετά το ξενοδοχείο εσπέρια και μετά τη γωνία της Ιωνος Δραγούμη, 10-20 μέτρα είναι κάποιος Τριανταφυλλίδης. Παλια είχε το μαγαζί στη Φιλίππου, ακριβώς στον κάτω δρόμο.  Αν είχε τύχει ποτέ να περάσεις από εκεί, ήταν ένα μαγαζί με παλιά ραδιόφωνα, μαγνητόφωνα κλπ. Πάντα σταματούσα σ' αυτή τη βιτρίνα. Τώρα το νέο μαγαζί στην Ολύμπου το έχουν τα παιδιά του. Ασχολείται κι αυτός εκεί. Έχω να τον δω καιρό, μακάρι να είναι καλά ο άνθρωπος, να ζει, γιατί είχε κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας.

----------


## Yannis_H

Πίσω μετά από μέρες, λόγω ενός (ευτυχώς όχι σοβαρού τελικά) οικογενειακού προβλήματος. 

Κατ’ αρχήν, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Ιδιαίτερα τον φίλο που βρήκε το πλάνο του Crosley – αλλά έχω ήδη αγοράσει (τη μέρα που έγραψα εδώ το πρώτο μήνυμα) online το συγκεκριμένο πλάνο για να το δώσω σ’ όποιον τεχνίτη θα έβρισκα. 

Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω τίποτα από ραδιόφωνα – ούτε καν, όσο κι αν φαίνεται αστείο στην παρούσα παρέα, τη διαφορά μεταξύ πυκνωτή και λυχνίας. Ξεβίδωσα κι έβγαλα όμως το μηχανισμό του Crosley (αυτό ήταν εύκολο), είδα πως μέσα ήταν πεντακάθαρο, κοίταξα τα κορδονάκια του καντράν (όλα είναι στη θέση τους), είδα από κάτω κάτι μεταλλικές κυκλικές ράβδους που γύριζαν σε ημικύκλιο όταν γύριζα το καντράν και μου φάνηκε ότι τόσο γυρίζουν, δεν πάνε παραπέρα. Οπότε, το άφησα ως έχει. Από την άλλη, μου κάνει εντύπωση να έχει έναν ολόκληρο κύκλο το καντράν και να γυρίζει μόνο κατά το ένα τέταρτο – όπως επίσης, και ν’ ‘απορροφά’ στροφές (να περιμένει δηλ. να «μηδενίσει» το κνοντέρ πριν ξαναρχίσει να γυρνάει από την ανάποδη). Τέλος πάντων, αυτό είναι δουλειά για πιο ειδικούς.

Όσον αφορά το Saba, τελικά ξανακοίταξα το σχεδιάγραμμα στο πίσω μέρος, έβαλα με άλλο τρόπο τις λυχνίες και ζωντάνεψε: άναψαν τα φωτάκια. Μέχρι εκεί όμως – ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση. Κοίταξα μέσα να δω εάν το καλώδιο για το μεγάφωνο δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο, προσπάθησα να βάλω τις υποδοχές της κεραίας σε όποια από τις πίσω οπές έμπαιναν (με φόβο θεού, μην κάνει κανένα τσαφ με λάμψη) αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα. Μάλλον δεν είναι σοβαρό το πρόβλημα, αλλά θέλει, φυσικά, ειδικό.

Τώρα, διάβασα για τον μάστορα στην Δραγούμη και φαίνεται πως θα το πάω εκεί. Λέτε να απαιτήσω να είμαι παρών ενώ το διορθώνει; Θέλω να πω, υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρει κανένα αντικείμενο ή ανταλλακτικό από μέσα, να βάλει κάτι άλλο στη θέση του, ή δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα;
Ευχαριστώ ξανά και λυπάμαι για την καθυστέρηση ν’ απαντήσω – αλλά η ζωή αποφασίζει πάντα τις προτεραιότητες.

----------


## Yannis_H

Antonis, σου έστειλα προσωπικό μήνυμα - πάνε κάποιες μέρες τώρα. Αν δεν απάντησες ΟΚ, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι εάν δεν το έλαβες, γιατί στα "Απεσταλμένα Μηνύματά", μου δείχνει να μην  έχω στείλει κανένα.

----------

